# Discussão Outono 2006



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 13:05)

Boas,

Penso que já poderemos começar a discutir sobre o Outono que começa +/- 40 dias!

Penso que será um Outono tempestuoso, como já referi noutros tópicos e com algum estrago na orla costeira ( derivado ao Storm Tracker que irá ser acentuado mas isto tem mais haver com uma Oscilação Atl N positiva) mas poderá acontecer o contrário, a SST como está poderá levar a um ano semelhante a 1995 ou 2000 e já sabemos o que aconteceu depois nesses Invernos não sabemos!   

Fim Junho 2006: http://poet.jpl.nasa.gov/tmp/98695.gif

Fim Junho 1995: http://poet.jpl.nasa.gov/tmp/98925.gif

Meados Julho1995: http://poet.jpl.nasa.gov/tmp/98928.gif

Fim Julho 1995: http://poet.jpl.nasa.gov/tmp/989210.gif

2000

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.9.2.2000.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.3.2000.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.11.4.2000.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.12.2.2000.gif

Podem pesquisar neste Link:  http://poet.jpl.nasa.gov/

Gostava de ouvir os vossos pensamentos!


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 15:56)

Mais uns elementos de previsão do NCEP fresquinhos.

Precipitação
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecSeaNorm.gif

temperatura

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif

e da IRI 
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/jul2006/ASO06_Eur_pcp.html
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/jul2006/SON06_Eur_pcp.html

Dá para rir ou chorar


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 18:53)

para bem de todos espero que chova e muito ja este Outono caso contrario  a seca agrava-se e muito


----------



## Seavoices (10 Ago 2006 às 11:41)

miguel disse:
			
		

> para bem de todos espero que chova e muito ja este Outono caso contrario  a seca agrava-se e muito



Também espero que isso aconteca, mas os mapas de temperatura de longo prazo continuam a apresentar anomalias positivas. 

A única diferença que vejo é a grande anormalidade existente em termos de temperatura da agua ocêanica que que uma anomalia brutal, que comparando com os outros mapas de outros anos (anomalias muito negativas), será que poderá indicar entradas de massas de grande volume?


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 12:26)

Seavoices disse:
			
		

> Também espero que isso aconteca, mas os mapas de temperatura de longo prazo continuam a apresentar anomalias positivas.
> 
> A única diferença que vejo é a grande anormalidade existente em termos de temperatura da agua ocêanica que que uma anomalia brutal, que comparando com os outros mapas de outros anos (anomalias muito negativas), será que poderá indicar entradas de massas de grande volume?



Boas Seavoices!
Pelo que é do meu conhecimento uma anomalia possitiva das temperaturas da água do mar durante o Outono potenciam o desenvolvimento de depressões no Atlântico, agora  não é só esta variável que influencia directamente, mas sim aliadas a muitas outras. 
 Contudo o mais importante é verificar se a Oscilação do Atl norte é positiva o que obriga a um fluxo do jetstream mais para sul e, por consequência, um "storm track" mais para sul com grandes possibilidades de nos afectar!
Mas muitas vezes um Outono chuvoso leva a um Inverno seco, porque como aconteceu em 95/96 e 00/01, onde o Outono foi bem molhado e seguiu-se um Inverno também com precipitação acima da média mas com uma Oscilação Negativa do Atl Norte, contrariando o que acima mencionei!

Para já tudo indica que na transição de estação será muito provável uma ocorrência de precipitação acima da média!
A ver vamos!


----------



## Seavoices (10 Ago 2006 às 19:05)

Compreendi perfeitamente e entendo que os valores da Água do mediterrânio possa também obrigar a essa massa se deslocar mais a Sul do que o habitual, também obrigando o anticiclone a abrir as portas para entrada de massas húmidas sobre a península e mais a sul do que o costume.

O que falta-me é capacidade para analisar todos os dados. Calmamente consigo chegar lá 

Obrigado pela sábia explicação


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 12:25)

Bem e a contagem decrescente para o Outono já está quase a começar e que bom é ver os modelos já atrofiarem com tanto fluxo extra-tropical que preveêm, se ao menos aquele aNT. DOS aÇORES FOSSE MAIS UM BOCADINHO PARA SUL... não sei não       
Mostram um Link entre o Ant. das Bahamas e  dos Açores é sempre bom ver isso, eu sei que falta muito, mas na minha opinião temos de aprender a interpretar o comportamento dos modelos...
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten300336_l.shtml

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten348384_l.shtml


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 17:20)

Bem o IRI já lançou a sua previsão para o Outono, assim como o NCEP, um pouco na linha da minha previsão, só demonstra uma storm-track mais a sul, com uma oscilação do Atl. positiva, que potencia a passagem de depressões mais a sul 

IRI
Precipitação
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/aug2006/SON06_Eur_pcp.html
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/aug2006/SON06_Eur_temp.html
Com esta temperaturas ( e que anomalia positiva ) e precipitação prevista por este organismo já sabem a que é que se deverá, mas não sei se no quadro das temperaturas a anomalia será assim embora eu tenho o fellinde que o Outubro será um bom mês para ir à praia... 

NCEP-

FWI 

5ªsemana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_05.gif
8ª semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_08.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_05.gif

HR anomalia
semana 5
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_05.gif
semana 8
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_08.gif
11-14 semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_11-14.gif


11-14 semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_14.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.weeks_11-14.gif

Estes dois só divergem na temperatura pq na precipitação está lá


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 17:24)

Bem o IRI já lançou a sua previsão para o Outono ( não considero muito fiável), assim como o NCEP ( já melhora um pouco em relação à anterior mas não de fiar muito, um pouco na linha da minha previsão), só demonstra uma storm-track mais a sul, com uma oscilação do Atl. positiva, que potencia a passagem de depressões mais a sul 

IRI
Precipitação
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/aug2006/SON06_Eur_pcp.html
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2006/aug2006/SON06_Eur_temp.html
Com esta temperaturas ( e que anomalia positiva ) e precipitação prevista por este organismo já sabem a que é que se deverá, mas não sei se no quadro das temperaturas a anomalia será assim embora eu tenho o fellinde que o Outubro será um bom mês para ir à praia... 

NCEP-

FWI 

5ªsemana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_05.gif
8ª semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_08.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_05.gif

HR anomalia
semana 5
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_05.gif
semana 8
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_08.gif
11-14 semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006081200.week_11-14.gif


11-14 semana
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.week_14.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006081200.weeks_11-14.gif

Estes dois só divergem na temperatura pq na precipitação está lá


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:55)

O MeteO já libertou a previsão pata S, O e N indica uma anomalia positiva, i.e. mais ameno para aqueles lados, para nós se se concretizar é bom devido à precipitação de W/SW com ventos mais temperados! 

N, D e J

http://www.metoffice.com/research/s...europe_20060801_prec_months46_prob_public.gif

Outono S, O e N

Temperatura - se assim for é mais provável um Inverno ameno de facto.
http://www.metoffice.com/research/s...01_temp2m_months24_NAtlantic_deter_public.gif
Pressão Outono
http://www.metoffice.com/research/s...0060801_mslp_months24_europe_deter_public.gif

e com uma anomali da temperatura do Mar naquela parte já sabem o que pode significar... 
http://www.metoffice.com/research/s...60801_sst_months24_NAtlantic_deter_public.gif
Temp 850hPa 

http://www.metoffice.com/research/s...0801_t850_months24_NAtlantic_deter_public.gif


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 20:24)

Seringador disse:


> O MeteO já libertou a previsão pata S, O e N indica uma anomalia positiva, i.e. mais ameno para aqueles lados, para nós se se concretizar é bom devido à precipitação de W/SW com ventos mais temperados!
> 
> N, D e J
> 
> ...



Quanto às anomalias das temperatura do mar, nada a comentar  . No que diz respeito a um Inverno ameno, não acredito nisso. Tudo o que tenho visto e pensado aponta para um Inverno mais frio do que o do ano passado. Se isso não acontecer algo está mal, no desenvolvimento do processo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2006 às 10:57)

Outono 2006

Que caso a pensar...na minha opinião, vai ser um mês cheio de surpresas.
Um mes muito tempestuoso, o que vai ser optimo, para os meus estudos, principalmente se vierem depressoes do norte de africa...
Penso com o passar dos anos os furacoes voltem-se mais para nos(afinal de contas o planeta ainda esta em aquecimento).

Tal como o ano passado, O Nince, foi prova disso, apesar não ter sido bem sucedido...
Com esta fica outra pergunta no ar... Portugal Tropical???

E é tambem de salientar a instabilidade que ja se verifica no Atlantico...muito anormal não acham??

é esperar para ver...Viva o Tropical!!!


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 12:30)

LUPER disse:


> Quanto às anomalias das temperatura do mar, nada a comentar  . No que diz respeito a um Inverno ameno, não acredito nisso. Tudo o que tenho visto e pensado aponta para um Inverno mais frio do que o do ano passado. Se isso não acontecer algo está mal, no desenvolvimento do processo.



Não percas a fé Luper, mas acho que isso será mais desejo do que esperança  
A ver vamos espero sinceramente que seja frio, ou que tenha uma ou outra situação com neve acima dos 500m já me consolava!


----------



## LUPER (30 Ago 2006 às 12:42)

Seringador disse:


> Não percas a fé Luper, mas acho que isso será mais desejo do que esperança
> A ver vamos espero sinceramente que seja frio, ou que tenha uma ou outra situação com neve acima dos 500m já me consolava!



Não é uma questão de desejo nem de fé, é uma questão de lógica de desenvolvimento do processo. Como se pode ver na ultima saída, já nos colocam a +5 a rondar no norte da Peninsula. Sei que é a muitas horas, mas a +5 é tão anormal, como a +25. Aquela "bola" que se está a formar no artico vai acertarnos nos finais de Setembro. O artico está em média -10 pra esta altura do ano, o que significa que prevejo uma entrada fria para finais de Setembro, principios de Outubro. A ver vamos se assim será.


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 12:48)

LUPER disse:


> Não é uma questão de desejo nem de fé, é uma questão de lógica de desenvolvimento do processo. Como se pode ver na ultima saída, já nos colocam a +5 a rondar no norte da Peninsula. Sei que é a muitas horas, mas a +5 é tão anormal, como a +25. Aquela "bola" que se está a formar no artico vai acertarnos nos finais de Setembro. O artico está em média -10 pra esta altura do ano, o que significa que prevejo uma entrada fria para finais de Setembro, principios de Outubro. A ver vamos se assim será.



Por isso é que estou céptico é mmuito cedo e depois quando for altura ele não virá para estes lados, sendo desviado pelo fluxo do jetstream, mas devo de estar enganado...


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 13:44)

]ToRnAdO[;8386 disse:
			
		

> Com esta fica outra pergunta no ar... Portugal Tropical???



Que um furacão nos atinja não significa que Portugal esteja a "tropicalizar-se", já houve um que passou um pouco ao norte de Nova Iorque!


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 14:13)

Sim e também já passaram por aqui, ou que terminaram a sua influência junto a nós, nos anos 40 e 50, sendo que 1991 é o ultimo com registo atingir directamente o território vindo das Bahamas. 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1991.gif
Para ver trajectórias
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 09:46)

Não se pode (é claro) juntar furacões com tropical!! Afinal furacões existem em todo o mundo...sejam quentes ou frios!!!
mas com o aquecimento da agua do mar a probablidade de ganharem novas rotas sem obrigatoriamente irem para America é cada vez maior...Em vez de irem para oeste, podem ir para norte...

Houve um documentario que vi...e que mostrou todas as trajectorias de furacões no mundo desde 1950 e houve um ano (muito quente em termos da agua do mar) em que a trajectoria foi alterada do dito normal... em vez de irem para oeste...foram para norte (isto claro akeles que se formaram ao largo de Africa). Os outros que se formarm no meio do Atlatico na zona equatorial seguiram o seu rumo...normal!!

Este ano, a agua esta muito quente e vai-se manter, as temperaturas altas, mas o nivel de humidade tende em subir!!e com instabilidade do Atlantico este ano...é pa desconfiar que venha um Nince ou dois...

Era optimo


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 09:50)

]ToRnAdO[;8442 disse:
			
		

> Não se pode (é claro) juntar furacões com tropical!! Afinal furacões existem em todo o mundo...sejam quentes ou frios!!!
> mas com o aquecimento da agua do mar a probablidade de ganharem novas rotas sem obrigatoriamente irem para America é cada vez maior...Em vez de irem para oeste, podem ir para norte...
> 
> Houve um documentario que vi...e que mostrou todas as trajectorias de furacões no mundo desde 1950 e houve um ano (muito quente em termos da agua do mar) em que a trajectoria foi alterada do dito normal... em vez de irem para oeste...foram para norte (isto claro akeles que se formaram ao largo de Africa). Os outros que se formarm no meio do Atlatico na zona equatorial seguiram o seu rumo...normal!!
> ...



Isso acontece pq tens  muita água a fazer já o giro subtropical da corrente do golfo. a água que vai pra norte é cada vez menor, por isso o aumento dos furacões na nossa zona de influência


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 10:36)

Bem a a NOAA fez sair a sua previsão e é bem diferente da UKMO,i.e. enquanto os ingleses prevêm que seja um Outono/Inverno ameno, os americanos vão para o Frio, é bom para o Luper!  

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 10:40)

Seringador disse:


> Bem a a NOAA fez sair a sua previsão e é bem diferente da UKMO,i.e. enquanto os ingleses prevêm que seja um Outono/Inverno ameno, os americanos vão para o Frio, é bom para o Luper!
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif



Repara no tampão a w da Inglaterra, até mete medo.......


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 10:52)

Seringador disse:


> Bem a a NOAA fez sair a sua previsão e é bem diferente da UKMO,i.e. enquanto os ingleses prevêm que seja um Outono/Inverno ameno, os americanos vão para o Frio, é bom para o Luper!
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif



Vamos acreditar nos Americanos só desta vez.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 10:53)

tozequio disse:


> Vamos acreditar nos Americanos só desta vez.



Acredito mais na corrente do golfo


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 11:02)

A UCL já libertou a informação da NAO 2006/2007 e preveêm ligeiramente posítivo o que em precipitação poderá ser mai benéfico.

http://forecast.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 11:04)

Seringador disse:


> A UCL já libertou a informação da NAO 2006/2007 e preveêm ligeiramente posítivo o que em precipitação poderá ser mai benéfico.
> 
> http://forecast.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/



Anomalia positiva em precipitação e negativa em temperatura é o ideal...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 11:07)

tozequio disse:


> Anomalia positiva em precipitação e negativa em temperatura é o ideal...



Estão todos a começar a alinhar pelo que irá acontecer com os efeitos da corrente, pouco a pouco, cada vez serão mais notorios


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:09)

LUPER disse:


> Estão todos a começar a alinhar pelo que irá acontecer com os efeitos da corrente, pouco a pouco, cada vez serão mais notorios



Mas é previsto uma anomalia da precipitação, visto que é ligeiramente positiva, deveria de sewr positiva, no ano passado esteve negativa a quase neutral. Bem poderá ser bom para o frio


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:22)

Seringador disse:


> Mas é previsto uma anomalia da precipitação, visto que é ligeiramente positiva, deveria de sewr positiva, no ano passado esteve negativa a quase neutral. Bem poderá ser bom para o frio



Pois irá coincerteza ser o melhor dos ultimos invernos para quem gosta de frio e neve. Vejo que o Artico está muito frio para esta epoca, o degelo foi menor que os outros anos, tudo a compor-se para um bom Inverno.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:26)

LUPER disse:


> Pois irá coincerteza ser o melhor dos ultimos invernos para quem gosta de frio e neve. Vejo que o Artico está muito frio para esta epoca, o degelo foi menor que os outros anos, tudo a compor-se para um bom Inverno.


Sim, pode não ter atingido o minimo, mas se anomalia das temperaturas se mantiver poderá retardar a formação ou mesmo abrandaddo-a. Contudo com as prespectivas de um PNA positivo e dominância de W poderá forçar o fluxo mais para o +artico, ajudando a pressão a subri e um bloqueio, mas isso já estou a fugir ao tópico pq será Inverno profundo


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:30)

Seringador disse:


> Sim, pode não ter atingido o minimo, mas se anomalia das temperaturas se mantiver poderá retardar a formação ou mesmo abrandaddo-a. Contudo com as prespectivas de um PNA positivo e dominância de W poderá forçar o fluxo mais para o +artico, ajudando a pressão a subri e um bloqueio, mas isso já estou a fugir ao tópico pq será Inverno profundo




Os modelos mostram já muitas vezes a -40 a espreitar tal com a -20, isso é muito bom sinal. Rapidamente o grande manto da 0 irá abraçar a europa toda.

Estou curioso para ver o numero de dias que teremos a 0 em cima de nós. Pra mim será uma prova muito real do desenrolar dos acontecimentos.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:36)

LUPER disse:


> Os modelos mostram já muitas vezes a -40 a espreitar tal com a -20, isso é muito bom sinal. Rapidamente o grande manto da 0 irá abraçar a europa toda.
> 
> Estou curioso para ver o numero de dias que teremos a 0 em cima de nós. Pra mim será uma prova muito real do desenrolar dos acontecimentos.



Queria era que cobrisse o NW da Europa


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:38)

Seringador disse:


> Queria era que cobrisse o NW da Europa



O NW da Europa tb é Europa       , ela começa a aproximar-se muito e ainda estamos no Verão


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:56)

LUPER disse:


> O NW da Europa tb é Europa       , ela começa a aproximar-se muito e ainda estamos no Verão



Isso já será Inverno , contudo no ano passado o Novembro foi bom pq apanhei dois episódio de neve em que um com apenas uma fina camada de 3-5cm apanhou o pessoal no IP4 desprevenido, ficando retidoa adurante 4/5 horas, como representado e como esta foto do dia 26 Novembro 




alguns aventurarram-se bem e cheios de pessoal pela Nacional 


 

Outros relaxavam! 




e passadas algumas horas outros desblouqevam, pq não houve limpa neves nesse dia


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 13:31)

Alguns veículos pesados já têm dificuldade para descer as rampas do Marão mesmo com o piso seco, quanto mais com 5 cm de neve


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 13:35)

Essas fotografias deixaram-me de água na boca.  

Espero que este Inverno tenhamos muitos situações semelhantes ou melhores, são sempre imagens fantásticas.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 13:41)

tozequio disse:


> Essas fotografias deixaram-me de água na boca.
> 
> Espero que este Inverno tenhamos muitos situações semelhantes ou melhores, são sempre imagens fantásticas.



Cheira-me que não vamos precisar de esperar pelo fim de Novembro, em pleno Outono iremos ter alguma dessas situações na acima dos 1000m  , mas com maior quantidade de neve este ano.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 14:10)

LUPER disse:


> Cheira-me que não vamos precisar de esperar pelo fim de Novembro, em pleno Outono iremos ter alguma dessas situações na acima dos 1000m  , mas com maior quantidade de neve este ano.



já sabia que não devia de colocara estas fotos senão o pessoal já iri falar de Inverno, Inverno, pois assim falemos do que irá acontecer no.... Inverno!!   

Até eu já estou a ficar apanhado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 15:33)

Felizmente em Portugal as situaçoes inverniz sao do melhor!!
Neva quase em todo o interior e por vezes no litoral!!
Mas sera que o EL niño vai dizer o que disse este ano "zonas quentes mais quentes e o frio mais frio"??É normal que neste inverno se vá verificar anomalias como o dia 31 de janeiro... foi o que disse o Inverno passado ou o "El Nino" nos provaram!!!
Ou tambem o "Da Nina" ira pregar das suas partidas como tem feito???

O clima esta a mudar a olhos vistos...e sentidos!!!

A minha conclusao (o que digo á anos): O Inverno cada vez mais frio e rigoroso e os veroes mais quentes e secos!!! isto claro no norte e centro do pais...o sul..enfim tende-se a pouco e pouco a tropicalizar-se...
O que seria um pais tao grande como o nosso sem diversidade de clima???


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 17:56)

Foi Esta a situação que provocou as imagens acima colocadas, um simples aguaceiro!


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 18:08)

É a situação de 26 de Novembro?


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 18:54)

Sim DAN é de 26 Nov. 2005 esqueci-me de mencionar


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 16:29)

O LUPER vai gostar desta imagem,menos da última

FWI
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006082600.weeks_01-12.gif

HR
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006082600.weeks_01-12.gif

Temp2 m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006082600.weeks_06-09.gif


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 13:05)

A primeira visita de Outono apontada pelo ECM
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2006 às 18:22)

Fantásticas imagens do Marão, Seringador! Parabéns!  

Como eu conheço tão bem aquela serra, tantas são as vezes que lá passo, estas imagens tocam-me particularmente. Aquela imagem de satélite também está fantástica!


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 09:45)

iceberg disse:


> Fantásticas imagens do Marão, Seringador! Parabéns!
> 
> Como eu conheço tão bem aquela serra, tantas são as vezes que lá passo, estas imagens tocam-me particularmente. Aquela imagem de satélite também está fantástica!



Esperemos ter este Novembro uma situação assim, visto que tivemos duas no ano passado 
Mas não sei porquê a minha primeira abordagem sobre o Inverno não é muito famosa em relação ao frio, é mais em relação a situações de frio esporádicas e essas são as mais interessantes


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 10:45)

Mais uma actualização e em termos de precipitação se se confirmasse não nos poderíamos queixar... e vê-se bem um El NIÑO a aumentar para positivo, assim também é a projecção para o fim deste ano 
Precipitação
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecSeaNorm.gif

Temp. 2m

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif

Posso ouvri os vossos pensamentos acerca disto??


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 10:56)

Seringador disse:


> Mais uma actualização e em termos de precipitação se se confirmasse não nos poderíamos queixar... e vê-se bem um El NIÑO a aumentar para positivo, assim também é a projecção para o fim deste ano
> Precipitação
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecSeaNorm.gif
> 
> ...




Até que ponto é que estas previsões podem ser verdadeiras? Se o fossem até não eram nada más mesmo. Pessoalmente inclino-me para mais frio ainda do que apontam.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 11:00)

LUPER disse:


> Até que ponto é que estas previsões podem ser verdadeiras? Se o fossem até não eram nada más mesmo. Pessoalmente inclino-me para mais frio ainda do que apontam.




Até ao ponto que temos tecnologia!!! 

Eu acredito que o frio vai demorar a vir!! Venham Tempestades do Sub-tropical e Depressoes espontaneas..e se for pedir muito...Uma Super-celula  

Que Começe a época de Tempestades!!!


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 11:02)

]ToRnAdO[;8877 disse:
			
		

> Até ao ponto que temos tecnologia!!!
> 
> Eu acredito que o frio vai demorar a vir!! Venham Tempestades do Sub-tropical e Depressoes espontaneas..e se for pedir muito...Uma Super-celula
> 
> Que Começe a época de Tempestades!!!



O que entendes por "demorar a vir"?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 11:06)

LUPER disse:


> O que entendes por "demorar a vir"?




Para mim é um "esta quase"


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 11:09)

Bem pessoal acho que se vier antes do normal não vejo com bom agoiro o frio como uam constante, mas sil por uns lances de curta duração...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 11:10)

]ToRnAdO[;8880 disse:
			
		

> Para mim é um "esta quase"



Em cada actualização do GFS vejo o frio a chegar cada vez mais. As isos abaixo dos +10 estão a tomar conta de Setembro. Dezembro será rei e senhor da iso 0.

O A dos Açores vão cada vez mais para sul e pro meio do oceano  , mas tb pode ficar acima da Grã Bretanha


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 11:13)

LUPER disse:


> Em cada actualização do GFS vejo o frio a chegar cada vez mais. As isos abaixo dos +10 estão a tomar conta de Setembro. Dezembro será rei e senhor da iso 0.
> 
> O A dos Açores vão cada vez mais para sul e pro meio do oceano  , mas tb pode ficar acima da Grã Bretanha



Se o Ant. dos Açores for mais para sul está montado um cenários de "Storm Track" especialmente mpara o meio do Outono.... se vier frio será seco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 11:17)

Concordo ctg Seringador!! e é o mais certo de acontecer!! acredito mais na Storm Track do que "Nevoes e Era Glaciar"

Uma epoca de tempestades como nunca antes vista podera vir a caminho...é nisso que acredito!!! E o frio depoix!!


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 11:33)

]ToRnAdO[;8887 disse:
			
		

> Concordo ctg Seringador!! e é o mais certo de acontecer!! acredito mais na Storm Track do que "Nevoes e Era Glaciar"
> 
> Uma epoca de tempestades como nunca antes vista podera vir a caminho...é nisso que acredito!!! E o frio depoix!!



Eu tb não digo que o País vai ficar todo o Inverno debaixo de um manto branco


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 11:58)

LUPER disse:


> Eu tb não digo que o País vai ficar todo o Inverno debaixo de um manto branco



Mas isso não está colocado de parte, contudo a prevalência de um PNA positivo o que conduz a uma  crista mais quente a Oeste e a uma depressão a leste, cujo o padrão é influenciado pelas anomalias das temperaturas do mar, fazendo com que o jetstream esteja mais amplificado ao nivel da latitude N-S. Contudo esta situação poderá originar períodos em o jet é desviado para N em direcção à Gronelândia e poderá desviar ar mais quente para o Ártico encorajando uma situação de bloqueio


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Set 2006 às 13:25)

]ToRnAdO[;8887 disse:
			
		

> Concordo ctg Seringador!! e é o mais certo de acontecer!! acredito mais na Storm Track do que "Nevoes e Era Glaciar"
> 
> Uma epoca de tempestades como nunca antes vista podera vir a caminho...é nisso que acredito!!! E o frio depoix!!



Também me parece o mais certo, tenho a opinião de que este ano não será de muito frio. Não digo que não possamos voltar a ter picos de frio pontuais e até que a nossa linda neve  não faça a o ar da sua graça em locais pouco habituados a ela, como por exemplo.. Elvas!!  , o tempo o dirá!
Agora venham lá esses vendavais!


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 14:44)

Bem parece que o frio no ártico parece mais intenso, avaliar pela não só pela extensãode gelo, mas principalmente pela espessura do mesmo:  

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20060905.gif
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20050905.gif


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 14:51)

Seringador disse:


> Bem parece que o frio no ártico parece mais intenso, avaliar pela não só pela extensãode gelo, mas principalmente pela espessura do mesmo:
> 
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20060905.gif
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20050905.gif



Bons sinais para este Inverno.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 15:47)

tozequio disse:


> Bons sinais para este Inverno.



Para a


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 16:58)

Seringador disse:


> Bem parece que o frio no ártico parece mais intenso, avaliar pela não só pela extensãode gelo, mas principalmente pela espessura do mesmo:
> 
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20060905.gif
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20050905.gif



Porque é que sera que o LUPER só fala num Inverno frio?


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 17:14)

LUPER disse:


> Porque é que sera que o LUPER só fala num Inverno frio?



Se for mais para um NOA positivo é mais para isto:
http://www.metoffice.com/research/seasonal/regional/nao/images/nao_timeseries.gif


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 18:10)

Já saiu a previsão da MeteoFrance e o Luper não vai gostar muito 
http://www.science-climat.info/previsions/tendance_6mois.php


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:21)

Seringador disse:


> Já saiu a previsão da MeteoFrance e o Luper não vai gostar muito
> http://www.science-climat.info/previsions/tendance_6mois.php



Mas que raio de previsão é essa com margens de erro superiores a 3º na média      . Está giro isso não haja dúvida, têm tanta fiabilidade como eu    .

Eu gosto é do santo ENIMS


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:39)

LUPER disse:


> Mas que raio de previsão é essa com margens de erro superiores a 3º na média      . Está giro isso não haja dúvida, têm tanta fiabilidade como eu    .
> 
> Eu gosto é do santo ENIMS




Nenhuma previsão ma seis meses pode ser considerada fiável, contudo nos últimos 4/5 anos o Meteo France foi o mais preciso de todos 
Tendo em consideração que é uma previsão sazonal


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2006 às 10:09)

V.R.S.A

O tempo que se faz sentir aqui é uma prova como o Setembro será!!

Trovoada e aguaceiros inesperados para hoje!! Estejam atentos (sul/centro) para a formaçao repentina de trovoadas não severas para hoje...

Venham elas!!!


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 11:20)

Seringador disse:


> Nenhuma previsão ma seis meses pode ser considerada fiável, contudo nos últimos 4/5 anos o Meteo France foi o mais preciso de todos
> Tendo em consideração que é uma previsão sazonal



Assim também eu acerto...Com erros daqueles...

Se fosse o IM a mandar ca para fora uma previsão daquelas, já nao havia forum...de tanto barulho que vcs faziam


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 11:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Assim também eu acerto...Com erros daqueles...
> 
> 
> Se fosse o IM a mandar ca para fora uma previsão daquelas, já nao havia forum...de tanto barulho que vcs faziam



O Erro é só para um Mês o de Janeiro, i.e. 4 meses, pelo que os restantes até são aceitáveis a longo prazo, mas não, começam loga a generalizar....
Bem de facto o IM nem tem coragem de mandar cá para fora informação superior a 3 dias com fiabilidade, quanto mais sazonais 

Contudo só coloquei esta informação para ser discutida e não para compararem com o modelo Português inexistente visto que não me fio em modelos como penso que já tiveram a oportunidade de constatar 

Além disso já reparei que não compreendem a a saída de previsões sazonais e as suas tendências, isto pq saiem constantemente ao longo do mês, sendo actualizadas e aí, é que reside o factor mais importante na minha opinião, que é o acompanhamento dos diversos modelos de previsão sazonal ao longo do seu período de previsão e as diferentes aanálises e ajustamentos! 

Então iremos ver se esta será uma tendência  ou não é uma questão de aguardar...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 12:13)

Seringador disse:


> O Erro é só para um Mês o de Janeiro, i.e. 4 meses, pelo que os restantes até são aceitáveis a longo prazo, mas não, começam loga a generalizar....
> Bem de facto o IM nem tem coragem de mandar cá para fora informação superior a 3 dias com fiabilidade, quanto mais sazonais
> 
> Contudo só coloquei esta informação para ser discutida e não para compararem com o modelo Português inexistente visto que não me fio em modelos como penso que já tiveram a oportunidade de constatar



São 3 meses..Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro... sinceramente aquilo não me diz nada...Tirando setembro e Fevereiro, com os intervalos de erros é que se mantem o sinal...Porque se fores a ver os outros...Se fores tomar em conta o sinal negativo do erro, vai-te alterar o sinal da tendencia...


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 12:38)

dj_alex disse:


> São 3 meses..Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro... sinceramente aquilo não me diz nada...Tirando setembro e Fevereiro, com os intervalos de erros é que se mantem o sinal...Porque se fores a ver os outros...Se fores tomar em conta o sinal negativo do erro, vai-te alterar o sinal da tendencia...


Não digo o contrário mas as variáveis inseridas são mais concretas do que a 100 anos...


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 18:06)

Mais uma que o Luper não vai gostar 
Outono no UK, mas dá para correlacionar 
Contudo para nós poderá ser bom em termos de precipitação, pq um Outono tempestuoso que significa água e isso nós precisamos, espero é que não venha toda de uma vez  
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/twoforecasts/fordiscussion.aspx?type=FD90UK


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 18:09)

Seringador disse:


> Mais uma que o Luper não vai gostar
> Outono no UK, mas dá para correlacionar
> Contudo para nós poderá ser bom em termos de precipitação, pq um Outono tempestuoso que significa água e isso nós precisamos, espero é que não venha toda de uma vez
> http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/twoforecasts/fordiscussion.aspx?type=FD90UK



Pra já tou a gostar dos modelos e de toda a situação sinoptica, veremos se essas previsões serão verdadeiras ou não. Estou à espera é do ENIMS


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 18:55)

LUPER disse:


> Pra já tou a gostar dos modelos e de toda a situação sinoptica, veremos se essas previsões serão verdadeiras ou não. Estou à espera é do ENIMS



E para quando?


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 22:15)

Seringador disse:


> E para quando?



Tb não sei, o menbro do meteored o CORISA é que costuma publicar, e até á data ainda não o colocou lá . Estou curioso por saber, inda para mais com os ensembles que vão saíndo, que mais parecem de Dezembro


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 12:14)

Já viram onde está o Ant. dos Açores  
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092000/slp24.png


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 11:06)

Seringador disse:


> Já viram onde está o Ant. dos Açores
> http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092000/slp24.png




Já o mestre Antimio referiu isso o deslocamento para Sul do A dos Açores, devido à alteração de salinidade no Atlantico


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 12:33)

LUPER disse:


> Já o mestre Antimio referiu isso o deslocamento para Sul do A dos Açores, devido à alteração de salinidade no Atlantico



Boas LUPER!
Não acho que seja relevante nesta altura, poderá sê-lo daqui a uns tempos, mas também já tivemos situações em que le esteve bem a sul como 2000/2001
E...não te esqueças que o domínio avassalador do Ant. dos Açores nestes dois últimos anos vai em contrário ( (especialmente durante os peíodos de inverno, qdo deveria de estar mais a sul), isso se pensassemos numa lógica de poucos anos de análise.

Mas já começa a ser muito apoiada a questão da Salinidade, i.e. ao diminuir no atlântico norte terá como efeito um enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo, agora não é consenso de que isto se está a passar, pq os estudos são pouco e os mesmos terão de ser efectuados a uma escala temporal muito maior ou através de outras técnicas de investigação não sei


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 12:55)

Essa alteraçao de salinidade nao sera provocada pelo degelo do Artico nos ultimos anos


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 12:58)

Luis França disse:


> Essa alteraçao de salinidade nao sera provocada pelo degelo do Artico nos ultimos anos



Boas Luis,
... e pelos que virão


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 13:28)

nesta imagem verifico que atrás desta frente que passou esta qq coisa a redemoinhar.... estarei enganado e o Helena está a perder rotação... ou não


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 13:51)

Boas,

Bons sinais para um Outono molhado e em especial o meio do mesmo, talvez em Novembro 
Com uma tendência de anomalia popsitiva das temperaturas dos oceanos no H.N..
http://iri.columbia.edu/forecast/sst/06/glbbld_OND_sep2006.html
Com uma previsão para um fraco El Niño estão reunidas as condições para um período igual ou supeior à média em precipitação.
http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/ENSO/currentinfo/archive/200609/figure3.html

Poderão consultar as previsões por percentis do El Niño
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 15:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bons sinais para um Outono molhado e em especial o meio do mesmo, talvez em Novembro
> Com uma tendência de anomalia popsitiva das temperaturas dos oceanos no H.N..
> ...




O que é que estás a prever para Novembro?


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:40)

LUPER disse:


> O que é que estás a prever para Novembro?



estou a prever um el Gordo e uma Helena, que vão ficar despidos para o fim do mês


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 15:46)

Seringador disse:


> estou a prever um el Gordo e uma Helena, que vão ficar despidos para o fim do mês



Um para nos acertar em cheio depois de terminada a época?     , queres por os warmers doidos ou quê?


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 17:47)

LUPER disse:


> Um para nos acertar em cheio depois de terminada a época?     , queres por os warmers doidos ou quê?




Ou os colders... 
penso que serão fluxos extratropicais ou depressões cavadas é para deitar a castanha abaixo


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 10:28)

Seringador disse:


> Ou os colders...
> penso que serão fluxos extratropicais ou depressões cavadas é para deitar a castanha abaixo



E pensas que será uma depressão fria ou temperada para a época?


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 12:40)

LUPER disse:


> E pensas que será uma depressão fria ou temperada para a época?



talvez uma de cada  
Depende as depressões cavadas que possam vir da Terra Nova à boleia do jet stream e, se existir um bloqueio a NW da europa poderão fazer estragos, no bom e mau sentido 
Mas isso não consigo prever e já se o disse que sim estaria a fazer futurologia, contudo vais ficar contente com a nova saída fresquinha (ontem) do NCEP, embora não sejam muito de ter em conta este mapas, mas é bom vê-los à mesma.

temperaturas 2m
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSeaNorm.gif

Precipitação
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecMonNorm.gif
Probabilidade aqui nota-se bem a influência que o El Niño tem nas previsões 
isto é ausência precipitação a W, na Indonésia e Austrália  e acima a Leste 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecProbSea.gif

SST - aqui então o El Niño também se faz notar
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbSSTMonNorm.gif

previsão EL NIÑO
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/nino12SSTSea.gif


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 16:52)

Seringador disse:


> Mas isso não consigo prever e já se o disse que sim estaria a fazer futurologia,



   

hehehe bons links


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 18:05)

dj_alex disse:


> hehehe bons links



Foi para te pronunciares


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 18:09)

Seringador disse:


> Foi para te pronunciares



Já viste que em Mar/Abril/Maio a anomalia da temp. já é positiva para Portugal???


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 18:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Já viste que em Mar/Abril/Maio a anomalia da temp. já é positiva para Portugal???




Sim tens razão Alex!
Mas acho que não vai ser tanto assim, ainda falta muito tempo e acho que estão a levar demasiadamente em conta o El NIÑO. 
Agora uma coisa é certa, nos últimos anos tem ocorrido períodos de calor mais extremo do que era normal (parecia mais fins de Junho Julho), ao contrário de Março que nos últimos anos tem tido boas situações de frio. próprias de Janeiro.
Mas dá para discutir analisar! 
Até amãnhã


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 18:37)

Seringador disse:


> Sim tens razão Alex!
> Mas acho que não vai ser tanto assim, ainda falta muito tempo e acho que estão a levar demasiadamente em conta o El NIÑO.
> Agora uma coisa é certa, nos últimos anos tem ocorrido períodos de calor mais extremo do que era normal (parecia mais fins de Junho Julho), ao contrário de Março que nos últimos anos tem tido boas situações de frio. próprias de Janeiro.
> Mas dá para discutir analisar!
> Até amãnhã




Pois..mas se em geral tiveres um final de maio quente( ou mesmo onda de calor por essa altura)...acabas por ter onda de calor num outro período do Verão...Já nao é a primeira vez que isso acontece...


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 13:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Pois..mas se em geral tiveres um final de maio quente( ou mesmo onda de calor por essa altura)...acabas por ter onda de calor num outro período do Verão...Já nao é a primeira vez que isso acontece...



Sim e será melhor prevenir um risco do que reagir perante o mesmo 

Interessante esta informação, o LUPER é que vai ficar radiante 
http://nsidc.org/news/press/2006_seaiceminimum/20060816_arcticseaicenews.html

É de salientar que já existe formação de gelo para além do limiar, embora falte dentro do mesmo!?


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 13:55)

Seringador disse:


> Sim e será melhor prevenir um risco do que reagir perante o mesmo
> 
> Interessante esta informação, o LUPER é que vai ficar radiante
> http://nsidc.org/news/press/2006_seaiceminimum/20060816_arcticseaicenews.html
> ...



Mas estas não saem nos telejornais    , ainda vamos ter este ano uma anormalia positiva durante todo o inverno vais ver


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 14:21)

por um lado poderá ser bom sinal, por outro não, visto que o ar polar poderá ficar mais confinado a norte com uma oscilação positiva OA e positiva na OAN, não deixando grandes mergulhos do jetstream polar. Contudo por outro lado poderá favorecer a ciclogenese e se coincidir com alguma trajectória de circulação de ar frio, poderemos ter aqueles eventos para as terras altas de grande acumulação


----------



## Senador (29 Set 2006 às 16:15)

Seringador disse:


> por um lado poderá ser bom sinal, por outro não, visto que o ar polar poderá ficar mais confinado a norte com uma oscilação positiva OA e positiva na OAN, não deixando grandes mergulhos do jetstream polar. Contudo por outro lado poderá favorecer a ciclogenese e se coincidir com alguma trajectória de circulação de ar frio, poderemos ter aqueles eventos para as terras altas de grande acumulação



ok, agora podes falar portugues!


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 16:46)

João Oliveira disse:


> ok, agora podes falar portugues!



    
Pois nãos sei o que dizer 
basicamente a OA Oscilação do Ártico consiste na circulação de ventos nas camadas superiores da atmosfera até latitudes como a de Moscovo e por vezes seo ártico arrefecer depressa demais essa circulação poderá ficar mais confionada a Norte em vez de se extender até latitudes mais a Sul, sendo isto a oscilação do ártico, isto é posisiva ou negativa pelo que não poderá não existir uma circulação de ventos a latitudes mais a Sul tão frequente, mas que pontualmente desde que as condições estejam reunidas poderá ser pontual e favorável  não sei se agora me fiz entender, claro que sumariamente


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 17:40)

Boas,

Foi ou não foi o ponto de viragem na 2ª quinzena de Setembro para um outono e precipitação que tardava chegar e que todos receavam, agoa o Outubro irá ser diferente dos últimos anos, mas seco e ameno  

Porto
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_30.gif
Bragança
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08575_30.gif
Lisboa
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08579_30.gif
Beja
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08562_30.gif

excepção foi a Madeira
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08521_30.gif


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 10:33)

Novas saídas da ECPC/NCEP - confirmam em parte a minha previsão de um Outubro diferente do anos anteriores , embora estes mapas sejam unicamente para discussão  

Anomalia FWI 
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006100700.weeks_01-04.gif

HR 2m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006100700.weeks_01-04.gif

água no solo anomalia
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_smc2006100700.weeks_01-04.gif

AnomaliaTemperatura 2m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006100700.weeks_01-04.gif

Só para rir e sonhar  
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006100700.weeks_13-15.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006100700.weeks_13-16.gif


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 10:26)

Boas,

Na minha opinião a concentração de Gelo este ano atingiu o mínimo de sempre (desde que há registos) 
Pode ser que a recuperação seja acentuada, contudo ressalvo que a monitorização diz respeito à extensão e não à sua espessura, não passando esta de extimativas ou não sendo considerada para análise, o que é de lamentar, pq já existem meios 

Actual
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg

Comparação 2005/2006
2005
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20051011.gif
2006
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20061010.gif

Pensamentos alguém?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2006 às 10:51)

Pensamento ???

Tempestades mais fortes, catastrofe...e mar a comer terra!!

Acho que ninguem tem a consciencia do que se possa passar com o nosso querido planeta...mas a situaçao esta bem negra!!!


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2006 às 16:58)

Estive com contigências profissionais e não pude participar mais cedo, pelo que agora tenho um tempito 
Já repararam na diferente neste outono, comparado com os dois anos anteriores!
LUPER também fiquei                      
embora estes mapas não são os que mais gosto  
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/ARCHIVE/2004102700.glbl_00_sstanomaly.gif
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/ARCHIVE/2005102600.glbl_00_sstanomaly.gif
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/US058VMET-GIFwxg.NCODA.glbl_sstanomaly.gif


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2006 às 22:29)

Interessante como o avanço dos gelos no Ártico http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg 
não é acompanhada pelo recuo no Antártico
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:04)

Boas Minhp!

Isso é bom e bem lembrado tb 

Nestes últimos dias, tive mais uma excelente indicação (graças à monitorização da fase Lunar Quarto Crescente) de que que a primeira situação de algum frio se irá fazer sentir, será mais propícia na última semana de Novembro e 1ª de Dezembro


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 10:09)

Minho disse:


> Interessante como o avanço dos gelos no Ártico http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg
> não é acompanhada pelo recuo no Antártico
> http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg



Poderá o recuo no Ártico estar a ser compensado na Antártida, o saldo poderá ser 0, por exemplo no aumento do nível do mar... Embora outras consequências mais localizadas, como as correntes oceânicas tenham outro desenvolvimento...


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

Boas,

Então 
Parece que está tudo a corrert como previsto com a minha previsão para o Outono a ser cumprida, i.e. anomalia positiva na temperatura e menos precipitação que nos anos anteriores, isto para o Porto, ficando aquém neste país para o Sul do território.
Apontei a última semana de Novem,bro e 1ª de Dezembro para a primeira situação de frio nas terras altas, deixando possibilidade para um Novembro temperado e precipitação na média, a ver vamos, pq nos últimos 2 anos tem sido abaixo da Média.

*Numeros de Novembro para Gaia*
Nov. Serra do Pilar - Precipitação 
2001- 3,3mm
2002- 297mm
2003- 210mm
2004- 72mm
2005- 99mm
Média 61-90 - 153mm

Temperaturas média
2001 - 11,55ºC
2002 - 13.25ºC
2003 - 13,26ºC
2004 - 12,11ºC
2005 - 12,38ºC

Média 61-90 mensal  - 12,3ºC

Med. Máx. + Alta - 16.9 (2003)
Med. Máx. + Baixa - 16,3ºC (2002)

Med. Min. + Alta - 10,2ºC (2002)
Med. Min. + Baixa - 6,7ºC (2001)


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Então
> Parece que está tudo a corrert como previsto com a minha previsão para o Outono a ser cumprida, i.e. anomalia positiva na temperatura e menos precipitação que nos anos anteriores, isto para o Porto, ficando aquém neste país para o Sul do território.



Dizes que houve menos precipitação este ano do que nos anos anteriores no Porto?? Ou que vai haver???

É que este outubro foi o 2º mais chuvoso de 1990 e o 4º mais chuvoso desde  1931. 

Acho que muita da chuva que caia em março e deixou de cair está agora a cair em outubro. No ano da seca, outubro acabou por ser bastante chuvoso também....


----------



## Fil (7 Nov 2006 às 16:38)

Anomalia das médias das temperaturas em minha casa até ao dia de ontem em relação à média 1961-90 da estação meteorológica:

Média das mínimas: +7,0ºC
Média das máximas: +1,2ºC
Média: +4,1ºC

E isso que a minha casa é mais fria que a estação!

A média até ontem em minha casa é de 12,1ºC, em novembro do ano passado acabei com uma média de 6,5ºC...


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 17:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Dizes que houve menos precipitação este ano do que nos anos anteriores no Porto?? Ou que vai haver???
> 
> É que este outubro foi o 2º mais chuvoso de 1990 e o 4º mais chuvoso desde  1931.
> 
> Acho que muita da chuva que caia em março e deixou de cair está agora a cair em outubro. No ano da seca, outubro acabou por ser bastante chuvoso também....



Boas
Estava a falar de Novembro, querendo dizer que o Novembro deste ano vai ficar na média ou ligeiramente abaixo, mas mm assim superior aos anos anteriores.
Quanto ao outubro como coloquei no tópico os valores como referência no resumo de Outubro 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=433
 e  mesmo assim basta o de 2005 a precipitação foi superior em mais de 150mm., sendo que só o de 2002/2003 foram inferiores)
Em Março também tem chovido muito, Abril é que peca...
Pelo menos no estudo que realizei pnos últimos 5 anos assim o dita em vez de termos uma linha convexa ela parece duas boças de um camelo, com picos em Março e Outubro. 





E para onde são esses valores records são para Lisboa?

tam


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 19:16)

Fil disse:


> Anomalia das médias das temperaturas em minha casa até ao dia de ontem em relação à média 1961-90 da estação meteorológica:
> 
> Média das mínimas: +7,0ºC
> Média das máximas: +1,2ºC
> ...



Mas olha que tal como aconteceu em Semtembro, vais ficar muito perto da média. O não te recordas?


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> Estava a falar de Novembro, querendo dizer que o Novembro deste ano vai ficar na média ou ligeiramente abaixo, mas mm assim superior aos anos anteriores.
> Quanto ao outubro como coloquei no tópico os valores como referência no resumo de Outubro



Oki  Não tinha percebido


----------

